# Pic of Kemner watch, is it over priced?



## DarrylS

I'm looking to buy my first german watch and i can't decide on whether to get a fliger or marine. I hope to have both before the years out but im ready to get one now. After reading all your posts here it looks like Stowa's are the way to go. I can spend 500-750 . I found the Kemner and was wondering if it's a good deal, here is a pic of it on ebay. Is it over priced?

Handaufzugsuhr Kemmner "Marine" Mit Unitas 6498 1 Soigné Swiss | eBay


----------



## watchma

Roland's watches are very nice, quality cases and pretty movements

I think they're pretty good value too mostly - I have a satin cased version of that movement from him - paid similar money


----------



## DarrylS

from what I gather this exact watch from Stowa would be the Marine original with polished case and it would cost exactly double, $1,000


----------



## DarrylS

watchma said:


> Roland's watches are very nice, quality cases and pretty movements
> 
> I think they're pretty good value too mostly - I have a satin cased version of that movement from him - paid similar money


Man that's exactly what I want can you post a pic that would be awesome!! i


----------



## watchma

I have more expensive watches , but the Kemmner always make me smile when I wear it.

I don't think you'd be disappointed at all for the money. The only thing I did change was the strap.

This is the one I've got:








You can always ask him for something different as well , ie satin case - different crown etc


----------



## DarrylS

I would buy this one here on ebay now but i like the matte finish or brush satin i think you guy's call it


----------



## watchma

Bead blasted he calls it IIRC - like I say ask him to do one in satin (bead blasted)



> There is no problem to make most of the models in beadblasted if the watches are ordered direct.
> Best Regards
> Roland


----------



## DarrylS

beautiful fliger. I can't decide on the marine or that. I would love the marine with that finish but he hasn't gotten back to me on that yet. I think I like your kemner more then the others I looked at so far, Archimede and Damasko. I do like Laco and Stowa they are sweet do you own one of them?


----------



## CG964

I am wearing that very same Kemmner Marine and believe it to be a terrific and very attractive watch for the money.


----------



## DarrylS

CG964 said:


> I am wearing that very same Kemmner Marine and believe it to be a terrific and very attractive watch for the money.


any chance you can post a pic. i just want to make sure the polish case isn't to shiny. i really like the matte finish but ill probably get a stowa fliger soon wit that so might as well mix it up and go with this one.


----------



## CG964

I'll try to take a picture tomorrow (am heading to bed right now). I would describe the polished case as being quite shiny (the ebay pictures are accurate); though I like how it looks. The Marine seems to be a dressier watch to me than the Flieger and I feel the polished case suits it well. 

If you email Roland with the request, he may be willing to provide you with a matte case. I am also waiting on a Fleiger with a matte case (ordered a Stowa) and am looking forward to the contrast the two watches will bring.


----------



## Ed.YANG

If we're to compare Kemner's pic to other makers in the market... say...








Steinhart's MARINE Chronometer2 which is using standard grade 6498 with slightly bigger case @ 44mm, priced @ 420eu listed...

Or...







Archimede Deck Watch Roman with standard 6498 with same sized case @ 42mm, priced @ USD660...

Kemner's MARINE is still a better bargain.


----------



## watchma

DarrylS said:


> I do like Laco and Stowa they are sweet do you own one of them?


Not got any Stowa's but I've got Laco's, but no marine style


----------



## CM HUNTER

Archimede is the better buy I think. You KNOW it's an in-house case and the quality of the dial and fit and finish is fantastic. Plus, if you could save just a few dollars more, they offer a Top Grade movement option.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, the Marine Original comes with a swan neck fine adjustment, the Kemmner does not, the Stowa comes with hands from Universo, the Kemmner does not. The dial of a MO is made by Schätzle iirc, ask Kemmner where his dials are sourced. I doubt they are sourced from Schätzle (Zifferblaetter Zifferblatt Zifferblattfabrik). You have to pay more if you want more. If you don't a Kemmner will absolutely do the trick but not at the same quality level.


----------



## CG964

As requested, I took some pictures of the Kemmner Marine. I hope they help in making your decision.

















































I think that it is a terrific watch!


----------



## Renisin

Here you go you can borrow mine!














































watchma said:


> Not got any Stowa's but I've got Laco's, but no marine style


----------



## CG964

Renisin, your Stowa looks great!


----------



## Renisin

Thank you sir,but I clearly don't take great picture! If I had member Nishant's eye for photography you would be blown away by the beauty of this watch! Here are some pictures of my Stowa B-dail! I absolutely love this watch!

Best Regards,
Ren




































CG964 said:


> Renisin, your Stowa looks great!


----------



## watchma

Whilst the Stowa is nice , the fact is it's ~*twice* the price of the Kemmner

Apples and oranges - or at least apples and apples that cost twice as much


----------



## Renisin

Really its about price point or more importantly the price point you find that you can afford!!! While the Kemmner is a nice watch for the money,it is no where near the Stowa in *Quality*,and there in lies the price difference!

Here endith the lesson,
Ren



watchma said:


> Whilst the Stowa is nice , the fact is it's ~*twice* the price of the Kemmner
> 
> Apples and oranges - or at least apples and apples that cost twice as much


----------



## DarrylS

Thanks for all the feedback so far guy's. I don't see the Stowa being worth twice the value of a Kemner. I am still going to order a Stowa fliger before the year is out or just buy one used for $600 but as for the marine I can't justify the price of the Stowa. I would just like the Stowa dial on the Kemener.

Now what I will say what's now come up is the Archimede at $650 opposed to Kemner's $500. I might have to do some more research on Archimede I here they look beautiful from what some of you have said.


----------



## DarrylS

I think what I might order is a black dial with blue hands and light brown strap from Roland for $500.00 Then get the Stowa B dial fliger around the holidays. Only issue is I still don't have a white dial watch. I got two ladies opinion though on the white dials and they say they look feminine so i'll hold off there for now.


----------



## Oldheritage

I agree, the heat blued hands of the the Stowa are very nice, and the movement decoration is exquisite. I really like mine, I've been wearing it for the last three weeks :roll: :-!


----------



## DarrylS

what i am finding that's nice about Stowa too is the resale value.


----------



## Renisin

Words of wisdom



DarrylS said:


> what i am finding that's nice about Stowa too is the resale value.


----------



## DarrylS

this might be a dumb question but why did they make the B dial? It does make glancing down and reading seem like a breeze which i like but the thing i don't like is the dial has a lot going on and the the A dial seems nice and simple. maybe i am missing something tho?


----------



## DM71

I think the Kemmner looks really good. And the price is right, seems like a good deal to me. 

Those Stowas are beautiful too. I would love one of these...


----------



## DarrylS

DM71 said:


> I think the Kemmner looks really good. And the price is right, seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> Those Stowas are beautiful too. I would love one of these...


I am thinking about saying the hell with it and getting what looks like the nicest of all fligers to my eye,

Tourby Aviator BB3C Pilot ETA 2824 2 Automatic | eBay


----------



## Fatz028

My advice is buy whatever's in your budget. If you want something with better quality then save up a little more. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Renisin

No where near the Stowa!!!!! No hand matt finish,no fire blued hands,no sapphire display back and no option for the better looking and better components 2824-2 Top grade movement! Does not have a two year warranty and if you held the Stowa in hand you'd know what I am talking about! Good luck in whatever you choose.

Best Regards,
Ren



DarrylS said:


> I am thinking about saying the hell with it and getting what looks like the nicest of all fligers to my eye,
> 
> Tourby Aviator BB3C Pilot ETA 2824 2 Automatic | eBay


----------



## watchma

Kemmner FTW


----------



## DarrylS

watchma said:


> Kemmner FTW


Thanks buddy. I will be getting the Kemner for the marine watch i want. I'm thinking black dial blue hands on light brown strap

How do you think a Stowa Ikarus would look with blue hands on light brown or black strap?


----------



## watchma

Roland (man behind Kemmner) might have some pics of your vision 

a bit like : 6952287642_a8d2bbd4d5.jpg

Have you emailed Roland for what he can supply?

As for the Stowa, you mean like this?: images


----------



## DarrylS

watchma said:


> Roland (man behind Kemmner) might have some pics of your vision
> 
> a bit like : 6952287642_a8d2bbd4d5.jpg
> 
> Have you emailed Roland for what he can supply?
> 
> As for the Stowa, you mean like this?: images


I saw a watch similar to that on ebay. not bad 500 usd either. man the lugs are huge on that bad boy, very german looking i like it. i want that with the matte finish and the blue hands. i sent him an email telling him i wanted the other marine case though. ill send another revised .

As for the Stowa I can't determine if the blue hands look better then the black. what do you think? on the ikarus that is


----------



## pbj204

Kemmner watches are great for the price. I just ordered my second. Got this one about a year ago.









Have this one on the way, with a Swan neck movement upgrade


----------



## d88

DarrylS said:


> this might be a dumb question but why did they make the B dial? It does make glancing down and reading seem like a breeze which i like but the thing i don't like is the dial has a lot going on and the the A dial seems nice and simple. maybe i am missing something tho?


It's historical mainly, navigators on aircraft during WWII were reliant on having a reliable watch to help them map out where the aircraft was at any certain time. The design on the WWII Luftwaffe b-uhr where the minutes on the dial were more prominent made it easier for the navigator to read at a glance, as many of the legs and waypoints were counted in minutes and seconds and by using that information, along with the aircraft's speed and direction he could work out where exactly the aircraft was. Of course that's just a general description a few other factor's come into play such as wind direction/speed but you get the jist.

Therefore, some people like this historical connection, others just like the dial design as it's a little different to the norm you see on conventional watches, either way the b-uhr seems to sell quite well so it must appeal to the watch fraternity and that's why they make it.


----------



## DarrylS

Well guys after several weeks of research and racking my brain trying to decide what to get and being extremely indecisive I am going with my gut instinct and the watch that I first saw on another board. Funny it's none of the ones I mentioned in this thread. I talked to Barbara today at Stowa and they can get my watch out to me by christmas, hence I am pulling the trigger on the Stowa Marine Matte finish with stud pilot old vintage brown strap and I am buying an additional grey ostrich strap that a board member showed me as well. The sterling silver dial with all arabic numbers and no date will match my clothes a lot more then a fliger. I was considering the Ikarus but the pictures just don't really sell me. It was late last night I looked at the thread here that says german wrist shots and the Stowa Marine just looks amazing. I can't quite justify the 1,100 price tag of the original but the 675 of the auto matte finish at only 175 more then a Kemner sells me. I figure the resale is great and the company will be arouund for a long time if I need help or work done on it. I am still going to pursue a black dial fliger and truthfully when I see the right priced used Steinhart I will pick thast up to. I have a Seiko divers that is my daily bang around watch and the addition of the marine and the black dial fliger will give me three different looks and sizes. I also have a dress watch and might inherit my brother Jaeger Le Coultre soon so I should have a lot of outfits covered. Watches to me are for style. I like the fancy movements and all but I like what's on the outside more. I'm pumped and can't wait to get it. I'm going on the Stowa site now to put in my order. I hope they will put the stud old vintage strap on for me. Does anyone ever get that? I think it will look good on the matte finish.


----------



## DarrylS

I have to add that after looking at everything else after the Stowa nothing excited me and I still would think about the Stowa. They just look like such quality. I can only prey that the case at 40mm is big enough for my liking. I have a 7 inch wrist. I think my seiko divers is 38 and that looks o.k. The 44 might be over kill imo I tried on a 44 Citezen at the jewelers the other day and it's a little much. 42 Stowa would be Money in the bank!!


----------



## StufflerMike

DarrylS said:


> I have to add that after looking at everything else after the Stowa nothing excited me and I still would think about the Stowa. They just look like such quality. I can only prey that the case at 40mm is big enough for my liking. I have a 7 inch wrist. I think my seiko divers is 38 and that looks o.k. The 44 might be over kill imo I tried on a 44 Citezen at the jewelers the other day and it's a little much. 42 Stowa would be Money in the bank!!


Just a minor correction: The Stowa MO is 41mm, whilst the Stowa MA is 40mm.


----------



## DCOmegafan

I can't fathom why anyone would get that Tourby rather than a Stowa. And it costs a lot more than the Stowa!

Everything I've read about Kemmner suggests that they are really good watches. I particularly like the tonneau, the marine models, and the Einzeiger. That black Marine model with the small seconds hand is really sweet!



DarrylS said:


> I am thinking about saying the hell with it and getting what looks like the nicest of all fligers to my eye,
> 
> Tourby Aviator BB3C Pilot ETA 2824 2 Automatic | eBay


----------



## Tourby Watches

you can not go wrong with STOWA or KEMMNER. Both doing a great job. Stowa watches are very popular and i only read positive feedbacks about this company. Kemmner is a great guy and you will not find any watch with more value for money.

Should you compare the price between Stowa, Kemmner and Tourby...please consider that Stowa is may producing +5,000 watches per year and we producing max. 500 watches per year and all build in custom made order to special request (the customer can choose all the details)... we can not buy directly from ETA and need to pay DOUBLE on the free market... so we couldn´t never beat the Stowa price (however, our watches are not much higher in price). About Kemmner: he has no costs like we have (manfacture, workshop, showroom, watchmakers, employee, trainees... and high advertising cost... high service costs)

We also offering heat-blued steel hands (SWISS MADE) with our pilot´s watches:


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tourby Watches said:


> you can not go wrong with STOWA or KEMMNER. Both doing a great job. Stowa watches are very popular and i only read positive feedbacks about this company. Kemmner is a great guy and you will not find any watch with more value for money...


To date, i had not seen any other watch makers gives praises to other watch makers produce, be it big or small. 
Knowing that there will be different camps of watch collecting folks will give support to either labels/brands in the market, TOURBY still stands out to give their thumbs up to the introduction of new product from another maker which may compete with them.
This is truly a good spirit that worth promoting. Timepiece makers are supposedly to come together to feed the hungry collecting crowd. Not bashing at one another. They could even work with one another to come out with new trends to keep this hobby fresh throughout the rest of the years to come!

Bravo Tourby!


----------



## Renisin

Can you make me one like this in a 44mm case with a handwinding movement with hacking feature? Blued hands of course,and fine matt finished case.



















Tourby Watches said:


> you can not go wrong with STOWA or KEMMNER. Both doing a great job. Stowa watches are very popular and i only read positive feedbacks about this company. Kemmner is a great guy and you will not find any watch with more value for money.
> 
> Should you compare the price between Stowa, Kemmner and Tourby...please consider that Stowa is may producing +5,000 watches per year and we producing max. 500 watches per year and all build in custom made order to special request (the customer can choose all the details)... we can not buy directly from ETA and need to pay DOUBLE on the free market... so we couldn´t never beat the Stowa price (however, our watches are not much higher in price). About Kemmner: he has no costs like we have (manfacture, workshop, showroom, watchmakers, employee, trainees... and high advertising cost... high service costs)
> 
> We also offering heat-blued steel hands (SWISS MADE) with our pilot´s watches:


----------



## DarrylS

This has been a great thread. Man my indecisiveness is just unreal. I know I like 3 styles of watches and want them all lol. I like the pilot fligers and after renisin , you have been posting your pic's I am leaning towards the dial you have . I ve given up on the Ikarus, I wish the numerals were in black and I would had jumped on as new one. The Stowa Marine auto is great and I almost bought the one here yesterday that sold in 2 hrs but I don't like the fact Stowa used the #6 to put in the date and the date model was the one being sold.

Going back to the original ? if Kemners watches are over priced. Now that I have time to read and with all your guys help it appears that he is an exceptioanal value in the market place. I just do not like his shiny polished finishes. I have emailed him several times and still again today no response. I told him I want a matte finish marine and Ill pay today but I just can't get him to respond. If any of you guy's could help there it be great. As for the fliger pilot watch I'm still a little stumped which model. I'm afraid at 6 3 240lbs 7.25 wrist that a 40mm stowa is to small and maybe a 44mm steinhart would look better. However ive been offered a Archimede here for 575. It's the big pilot in 45mm, It looks big in youtubes almost to big. Seems like 42mm is right on the money for the pilots.


----------



## DarrylS

BTW I too think it's amazing that tourby chimed in here and gave hat's off to Stowa that's first class right there. They have gorgeous watches. You guys no more about this stuff then me I just go off looks of dial, finish and hands and numerals and with those things considered the nicest looking time pieces on the internet to me are damasko's and tourby's with Stowa being close. Now that I am learning about crystal and the movements I am able to judge value. Speaking of which no one has mentioned anything about Laco in the the thread?


----------



## mutemode

Hi Darryl — Given your frame size, I think 44-45mm would be perfect. I'm not as tall or heavy, but my wrists are a little larger (7.75) and 44/45 is my sweet spot. People can argue all day long about what the right size is, but in the end it's entirely subjective, right? Personally I would never consider anything under 42. Of course, the next guy to respond will probably say that 40mm is perfect and he wouldn't consider anything over 42mm! :-d

Sorry, I know haven't made it any easier; I just didn't want you necessarily shy away from 42+. Good luck!


----------



## CG964

Darryl,

You might try messaging Roland Kemmner through Ebay. He tends to respond more quickly to Ebay messages. 

He also could be a source for a 42 MM (or 45 MM) Flieger. I feel like I selling Roland Kemmner pretty hard: don't mean too, these are all very attractive, if similar, watches, but I do think the value for money from Kemmner is hard to beat.

Chuck


----------



## DarrylS

thanks guys. I think 42 mm will be right up my alley and Kemner makes that. i tried ebay and he did get back to me and said contact him threw email so i did but got no response. i think he just doesn't have any matte finish at the moment and just isn't getting back to me because of that maybe who know's. im goig to try again today. i just tried posting a pic of my seiko diver s which i think is 38mm but i am having difficulty attaching an image. do you guys know much about that watch ? if so do you think it's 38


----------



## CG964

Renisin,

Tourby sells a 45MM that seems to other wise meet your requirements (though I don't know that it hacks):

Big Pilot - TOURBY WATCHES HAGEN IN WESTFALEN

Chuck


----------



## DarrylS

CG964 said:


> Renisin,
> 
> Tourby sells a 45MM that seems to other wise meet your requirements (though I don't know that it hacks):
> 
> Big Pilot - TOURBY WATCHES HAGEN IN WESTFALEN
> 
> Chuck


is hacking when the second hand stops when you go to set the time?


----------



## CG964

Yes; hacking is when you can stop the seconds hand when pulling the crown.


----------



## elconquistador

For those who think that Kemner's watches are of inferior quality to Stowa... you do know that Kemmner makes cases, dials and hands for many small, high end manufacturers. Many RGM watches that sell for up to $7K are in Kemmer cases (and dials and hands), and I believe that the other German craft manufacturer (who advertizes here so I won't mention them by name) also uses Kemmner cases.


----------



## watchma

DarrylS said:


> thanks guys. I think 42 mm will be right up my alley and Kemner makes that. i tried ebay and he did get back to me and said contact him threw email so i did but got no response. i think he just doesn't have any matte finish at the moment and just isn't getting back to me because of that maybe who know's


Naw, he's just sometimes hard to get hold of (busy guy by all accounts), I'd try again with a simple question and he should respond.
Persevere 'cos the product's worth having


----------



## elconquistador

Kemmner is one hard dude to get in touch with sometimes. If he does not like your question (common for me) he will not respond at all. HA.


----------



## rationaltime

elconquistador said:


> For those who think that Kemner's watches are of inferior quality to Stowa... you do know that Kemmner makes cases, dials and hands for many small, high end manufacturers. Many RGM watches that sell for up to $7K are in Kemmer cases (and dials and hands), and I believe that the other German craft manufacturer (who advertizes here so I won't mention them by name) also uses Kemmner cases.
> 
> View attachment 862914
> 
> 
> View attachment 862922


For other watchmakers Kemmner may source German made cases.
For most of his own watches, including the watch shown here,
Kemmner clearly states that he uses Seagull cases. This is
reflected in his prices.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## elconquistador

I would appreciate a link that says he sources his cases from Seagull. Kemmner started off as a case maker, it would seem strange for him to source the item he used to design. He does offer models with Seagull movements.

I have purchased cases from him for Hamilton PW movement conversions, these were stated by him to be German.


----------



## watchma

My mechanik watch from him stated SG8210 case , which I couldn't find much reference for when I bought it (apart from Kemmner adverts) but now guess the SG to signify seagull

current sample > Handaufzugsuhr Kemmner "Marine" mit Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss | eBay



> Hochwertiges dreiteiliges Edelstahlgehäuse SG8210,/High quality three-piece stainless steel case SG8210,


I don't care who makes the case really - I love it !

He does offer cases from time to time designed/sized? for specific make/movements like the hamilton or seagull


----------



## Tourby Watches

elconquistador said:


> For those who think that Kemner's watches are of inferior quality to Stowa... you do know that Kemmner makes cases, dials and hands for many small, high end manufacturers. Many RGM watches that sell for up to $7K are in Kemmer cases (and dials and hands), and I believe that the other German craft manufacturer (who advertizes here so I won't mention them by name) also uses Kemmner cases.
> 
> View attachment 862914
> 
> 
> View attachment 862922


i don´t think so. Kemmner worked as chief ingeneer at Fricker. I know him at this time and he was my contact person on Fricker company before he left Fricker and started his own company. This watch case was firstly produced by Fricker and Roland now is producing the same case by his own company. But this case is still available from Fricker too. This means you can have the same case from Fricker and from Roland. I think the RGM watch case is Fricker made. The dial and hands on the RGM is not the same like Roland´s watch. The dial on the RGM is made of 925/000 Sterling silver and Roland´s is made of brass. The hands on the RGM are made of heat-blued steel and Roland´s hands are made of brass (electroplated). This is a BIG difference. Roland has copied the RGM design but it is not in the same quality level. However, Roland is a great guy and his watches are great value for money... but not in the same quality level like RGM.


----------



## pbj204

Just got this one in yesterday. Good value. Certainly not as refined as my multi-thousand dollar watches, but for the price it's hard to beat.


----------



## DarrylS

pbj204 said:


> Just got this one in yesterday. Good value. Certainly not as refined as my multi-thousand dollar watches, but for the price it's hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 868780


That's nice man Is it the one that was on ebay? Mine is paid and ships monday. I went with the Marine in brushed case all black numeral alder dial and black stud fliger style band


----------



## chickenlittle

I have the Kemmner Flieger Type A on a brushed stainless steel bracelet. Couldn't be happier with my purchase!


----------



## arsenale

the price of the tonneau jumped from €200 in 2010 (search for the watchuseek review) to €300. Yes, I consider it over priced now. All thanks to you guys ;-)


----------



## chickenlittle

I had my eye on the Tonneau as well but don't have the funds now. I noticed it's now a Miyota movement instead of the previous ETA 2824-2.


----------



## d88

chickenlittle said:


> I had my eye on the Tonneau as well but don't have the funds now. I noticed it's now a Miyota movement instead of the previous ETA 2824-2.


You can still get the 2824 movement if you ask Roland, although it might cost a little extra. Luckily I got my 2824 Tonneau 18 months ago at the previous price. It's a good value watch, nicely executed and still worth it even at the new price.


----------



## arsenale

d88 said:


> You can still get the 2824 movement if you ask Roland, although it might cost a little extra. Luckily I got my 2824 Tonneau 18 months ago at the previous price. It's a good value watch, nicely executed and still worth it even at the new price.


Talking about the tonneau, he changed the movement with a lower quality one and he raised the price by 50% from €200 to €300. It can't be worth the new price 
Anyone can say why the price rised so much?


----------



## ArticMan

arsenale said:


> Talking about the tonneau, he changed the movement with a lower quality one and he raised the price by 50% from €200 to €300. It can't be worth the new price
> Anyone can say why the price rised so much?


I'm not sure if this new movement is "lower quality". 9015 seems to be very promising caliber from Miyota and actually one big reason for me to buy that watch.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Ithe tonneau is still a good value. Look at the design!


----------



## MillsAU

I believe he still makes Tonneau watches with both movements. His latest release was the Miyota but he said he would make more 2824s at the time.


----------



## Oldlyme14

Got the Marine about a month ago:










A beautifully made watch. Liked it so much, I just got the Tonneau:










Also very well made. The Miyota 9015 works as well or better than the ETA 2824. My only negative is the size. It's 38mm in diameter but wears much larger on my 7 1/4" wrist. Not sure its a keeper at this point. I'll wear it a while and see.

Mark S.


----------



## Shoefish8

Wow, these are really some beautiful watches for what seems like an extraordinary price! Glad I stumbled into this thread. Is there any way I could look at some sort of product catalog or previously made watches? I would like to have some sort of idea before contacting him, seeing as he seems to be a very busy man. I tried doing a search on Google for both his real name and Ebay name, but could not find anything. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CG964

Roland Kemmner's ebay store is here:

erkahund | eBay

Here is a useful post with more links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/kemmner-507513.html

If you browse this forum and take a look at the German uhrforum, you will see various of his watches. Mr. Kemmner doesn't have a significant web presence, but you could email him and ask to be put on his newsletter email list. His email is:
[email protected]

If there is something specific you are looking for, I would suggest you ask him via email - he seems to have watches available that aren't always posted on ebay or via his newsletter. He will also often accommodate requests for customization of a watch.

Uhr-forum thread featuring Roland Kemmner's watches:

Herr Kemmner - UhrForum

Mr. Kemmner is a very polite man and I found him a pleasure with which to do business.


----------



## Shoefish8

CG964 said:


> Roland Kemmner's ebay store is here:
> 
> erkahund | eBay
> 
> Here is a useful post with more links:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/kemmner-507513.html
> 
> If you browse this forum and take a look at the German uhrforum, you will see various of his watches. Mr. Kemmner doesn't have a significant web presence, but you could email him and ask to be put on his newsletter email list. His email is:
> [email protected]
> 
> If there is something specific you are looking for, I would suggest you ask him via email - he seems to have watches available that aren't always posted on ebay or via his newsletter. He will also often accommodate requests for customization of a watch.
> 
> Uhr-forum thread featuring Roland Kemmner's watches:
> 
> Herr Kemmner - UhrForum
> 
> Mr. Kemmner is a very polite man and I found him a pleasure with which to do business.


Thank you for all the useful links. I have emailed Mr. Kemmner and asked him to add me to the newsletter. Hopefully I'll be back in this thread soon


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ooops... i just received an email from Roland that even for export, VAT will still be charged.


----------



## StufflerMike

Ed.YANG said:


> Ooops... i just received an email from Roland that even for export, VAT will still be charged.


....same with Archimede and Nomos, kinda strange imho.


----------



## watchma

maybe its just extra paperwork/hassle for them ?

Try here anyway (last para) > Buying goods in other Member States - European commission

and maybe contact them to see where you stand


----------



## rosborn

Are Kemner watches available on an English language website?


----------



## CG964

Roland Kemmner sells his watches via his newsletter (email him, requesting to be added to his mailing list), his ebay store: 
erkahund | eBay
or you can contact him directly at [email protected].


----------



## watchma

rosborn said:


> Are Kemner watches available on an English language website?


ebay - and he always puts both german and english descriptions of the watch there


----------



## PhilthyPhil

I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Tonneau. I'm just indecisive about which movement to get (9015 or 2824-2). The ETA one is like a hundred bucks more, so I was wondering if any of you guys know which grade Roland uses (standard, elaborated, top)?


----------



## d88

PhilthyPhil said:


> I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Tonneau. I'm just indecisive about which movement to get (9015 or 2824-2). The ETA one is like a hundred bucks more, so I was wondering if any of you guys know which grade Roland uses (standard, elaborated, top)?


It's the standard version he uses for the 2824 Tonneau


----------



## PhilthyPhil

d88 said:


> It's the standard version he uses for the 2824 Tonneau


Thank you!


----------



## watchma

I've just noticed a watch he makes uses a movement (with 6oclock subsecond) where he says it's 'custom made for them in china'
EDIT: actually word for word -


> handwinding movement (produced for us in China)


It's the same movement as in the Beijing 'mount everest' Zhufeng? watch albeit not gold flashed

Kemmner watch:








Beijing:








Twins separated at birth?


----------



## StufflerMike

"Custom made for...." = Overegging the pudding.


----------



## watchma

ooops exact wording is in fact :


> handwinding movement (produced for us in China)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Latest listing! SEAHORSE with RED framed hands from the Black "Turtle".
















strangely... i thought i had been added to his newsletter recipients list. Yet... i got to find out the latest listing by visiting his EBAY page... It's really a tough job doing a one man show.


----------



## Noobheure

I just payed for my Kemmner today, can't wait !

I don't think he has newsletters anymore (I think it was when he had his own website)


----------



## Robocaspar

Interesting thread. Im interested in one of his Flieger A watches atm on ebay. Does anyone know what type of courrier Mr.Kemmner uses? Fedex is scarying me with their Duty/Taxes that reach close to 20% in Canada.


----------



## AFG08

I purchased two watches from him a year ago and both came through the postal system, arriving in about 10 days. Never got a bill for custom fees.


----------



## pbj204

I also got both of mine through USPS with no customs fees

View attachment 998371


----------



## Robocaspar

AFG08 said:


> I purchased two watches from him a year ago and both came through the postal system, arriving in about 10 days. Never got a bill for custom fees.


Thats good to hear. I've been in contact with Roland and just sent the specs of the pilot watch I wanted to order. Hoping to hear from him soon.


----------

